# pen maker in need of helphelp



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

I recently bought 2 Damascus steel pen bodies for the bolt action pen kits. The guy I bought them from said I should expect them to rust as time goes on. I was kinda bummed to learn that but figured there was a way to fix that some how. I am hoping the knife makers can help brain storm for a solution. My thought is that I could pop them on the lathe and give em a few coats of ca glue to seal them is there any pros/cons to my idea or is there a better way to seal them and help prevent rusting? I was also given the suggestion of using jb weld when assembling the pens. I have never worked with that stuff before what can I expect from that stuff?

the pic is just a dry fit for my photo op I put the blank back in the oily bag it was shipped in after I was done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2014)

Huh, I'l be interested to see what the others have to say. I keep looking at those blanks but haven't tried one yet. I wonder how you'd make sure you get all the oil off before applying a finish?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 13, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Huh, I'l be interested to see what the others have to say. I keep looking at those blanks but haven't tried one yet. I wonder how you'd make sure you get all the oil off before applying a finish?


I would think mineral spirits would be the ticket. Maybe a brief soaking then swab out the inside with a qtip.


----------



## therichinc (Aug 14, 2014)

Marine Tuf Glide by Sentry Solutions works really well on Carbon Damascus. (If I was you I would try to find Stainless Damascus it wont rust.) Carbon Damascus is cheaper but with cheaper comes cons...Also you can wax the Damascus however you will not get the same finish as unwaxed.

These are just my opinions that have been shop tested I am sure there are other ways as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2014)

First, Don't rub the damascus to hard, you will take black carbon off that was created by the etching process to give it contrast. Acetone or alcohol will work to remove oil. You wont be able to do any sanding, what ever you apply and I've never tried CA on metal so I can't help you there. I use several layer of Renaissance Wax to protect my blades but it is a wax and will have to be reapplied. You can use JB weld or use Loctite 326 with Loctite 7649 primer. It dries clear and in less that 30 sec. you wont get it apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

